# Traitors



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Police have said the 3 girls who went and joined isis won't be prosecuted for terrorism if they return.

The Police (tax collectors) and government cannot guarantee the safety of the public if these people are allowed to return fact. So anyone can go and join a terrorist organisation, get given their orders, return as a sleeper whilst they wait for the time to strike. Isis mustn't be able to believe their luck at how stupid the authorities in the UK are.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't even know what level of surveillance they would be under if they returned.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

They won't be back, at least not overtly. They'll be poster girls for IS.

How anyone will know it's them under the burkas is anyone's guess.

WTF are the police apologising for? They chose to go. Bye :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

It's a free country let them go.
Just don't invite them back please!


----------



## P5ANL (Mar 11, 2015)

Skeee said:


> It's a free country let them go.
> Just don't invite them back please!


This ^^^

More waste of our money :evil:


----------

